
U.S. doctors on coronavirus frontline seek protection from malpractice suits - onetimemanytime
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-usa-lawsuits/u-s-doctors-on-coronavirus-frontline-seek-protection-from-malpractice-suits-idUSKBN21K2IQ
======
onetimemanytime
I agree with them, but only if they charge patients xx% less.

First, the cost of care assumes ability to sue for malpractice, and secondly,
doctors admit (we all know) that the care will as good as in other times...due
to sheer volume.

